# ATTESA Nitorgen accumulator cannister



## aki (May 1, 2003)

Has anyone been able to re-fil the nitrogen accumulator canister for the ATTESA system? I’ve done search on here and the best I’ve come up with this is this thread with links to skyline Australia and Lexus forums. In theory what the guys have done on the Lexus forum should work on the the ATTESA system but has anyone tried something similar?

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/131156-hicas-light-clicking-sound-trunk-3.html#post1330597

Here's a pic of the ATTESA system courtesy of Geoff from FULLRACE (hope you dont mind me borrowing your pic)


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

technically it can be done, but hmmm is it worth the risk of it blowing up and you possibly loosing your life over ?
I was playing with C02 with a friend trying to de-cant it into a small empty nos bottle and using a braided hose, lucky it blew the hose off and the hose was frozen solid and wacked my baby toe shattered it into a million peices, my friends thigh was bruised and he had a massive split in his Jeans, some very tough material.....

Any ways why refill its risky too risky and i warn you not to try it for the sake of 300 usd just buy a new one, and if you dont be prepared to replace the whole assembly as the pump takes stress and has to work over time to generate the same charge of pressure.

if you need the cheapest quote for one give me a shout im certain we can get it super cheap.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

The sticker says its not servicable. 
Do you think yours it flat?


----------



## aki (May 1, 2003)

Thanks for feedback guys.

I think the nitrogen level is low in mine as I was getting the dreaded 'clicking relay in the boot'. I've since bought a 2nd hand attesa system from a car that I was told was working? 
After reading some of the stuff on the net I'm a little concerned about fitting the 2nd hand attesa in case I have the same problem and have wasted all that effort changing it over.

Adam, what's the best price you've had for the attesa/canister?


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I had the 'clicking' and changed my ATTESA bit on the diff. It was a proper pain in the arse, but my replacement was perfect and the clicking stopped.


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

Mate don't screw around with dodgy backyard s**t. Take it to a hydraulics specialist place and they can re-charge it for you.


----------



## aki (May 1, 2003)

bigmikespec said:


> Mate don't screw around with dodgy backyard s**t. Take it to a hydraulics specialist place and they can re-charge it for you.


Mike, have you been able to re-charge the canister? I would definitely prefer to have the attesa pump that I purchased checked out to confirm that it is a good unit? As R32 combat has already mentioned it's a pain in arse to fit and I don't want to be doing the job twice if I can help it.


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

I have not done it myself yet but it is on the list, I work with hydaulics everyday and have many contacts that would be able to re-charge it. It is a simple job for a hyd. place.


----------



## aki (May 1, 2003)

bigmikespec said:


> I have not done it myself yet but it is on the list, I work with hydaulics everyday and have many contacts that would be able to re-charge it. It is a simple job for a hyd. place.


Are any of your contacts in the UK? I've noticed that you're in OZ and I don't fancy sending the Attesa half way around the world, it's cost way too much in P&P LOL.

Do you know what the specs are for filling the canister, what the pressure should be etc? I like how the guy on the lexus forum has modified his canister by adding a valve so he can re-fill it up at anytime.


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

Hello i bought my canister for 300 usd ...
I can get a part number and send it off to a supplier for a costing if need be give me a little time to send the request through ..
But im certain it will be almost half the price of Japan ..
Is it really worth recharging they last a long time if the car isnt exposed to the sun


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Does this affect the operation of the 4wd system or just the HICAS?


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

aki said:


> Are any of your contacts in the UK? I've noticed that you're in OZ and I don't fancy sending the Attesa half way around the world, it's cost way too much in P&P LOL.
> 
> Do you know what the specs are for filling the canister, what the pressure should be etc? I like how the guy on the lexus forum has modified his canister by adding a valve so he can re-fill it up at anytime.


No sorry mate, just look up a hydraulics place local to you and they should be able to do it.


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

it will affect how power is pushed to the front wheels .... infact it will still push power to the front but the fact that the pump is working overtime means the pump will fail alot sooner as it has to do the job of the accumalator and pressurise the 4wd system for the clutch pack


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

As mike said plenty of hydraulic places can recharge them. Its not a new concept....


----------



## geoffree (May 16, 2010)

Thousands of ordinary hydraulic accumulators get recharged every day, but never found anyone who can do these. 
(without modifying the accumulator which = more $$$$)
Buy a new one. It will last another 10+ years.


----------



## aki (May 1, 2003)

adamsaiyad said:


> Hello i bought my canister for 300 usd ...
> I can get a part number and send it off to a supplier for a costing if need be give me a little time to send the request through ..
> But im certain it will be almost half the price of Japan ..
> Is it really worth recharging they last a long time if the car isnt exposed to the sun


Adam,
When you get details of the part no and suppliers can you let me know as I may be interested in this?


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Seems mine may be on it way out too, as when I floor it first I get rear wheelspin and then as I start to go faster the 4wd seems to slowly kick in making it 4wd and only then it stops spinning the rear wheels...
I don't think it is the attessa clutchpack either as I've just changed gearbox and it does the same on this new (secondhand) gearbox so...

And when I put my torquesplit controller to 10 is seems to get 4wd traction sooner but not like it is supposed to be as she still spins the rear wheels quite a bit before really setting off...
Can anyone shed some light as to what may be causing this?


----------



## Royceb26 (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi
I realize this is an old topic but I'm still having trouble finding the part no for the accumulator. If anyone could help It'd be very much appreciated.

Thanks


----------

